

The Running Novelist (2008) - chitofan
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2008/06/09/the-running-novelist

======
delluminatus
I believe this is a direct quotation from Murakami's memoir, _What I Talk
About When I Talk About Running_. The whole book is worth a read, especially
if you liked this article.

If you want to read an actual novel by him, I highly recommend _1Q84_ , which
is an engaging and somewhat surreal story.

~~~
e3xu
So this may just be a question of taste, but I don't feel that 1Q84 is the
most accessible of Murakami's novels. Norwegian Wood is probably a more
typical entry point, or else Kafka On the Shore, or his latest book, Colorless
Tsukuru Tazaki and His Years of Pilgrimage.

~~~
sushid
I believe that the Strange Library (2014) is his latest book, but yes,
Norwegian Wood or Kafka on the Shore would be a great entry point. Really,
anything but 1Q84.

One thing to note is that Norwegian Wood is perhaps his most "normal" book.
His other books have a distinct surrealist undertone that might be hit-or-miss
to some readers (like how he mentions in the article).

